# food lists for GERD



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

A GI doc once gave me a list of foods to watch out for, divided into 3 categories of foods that: produce excess stomach acid,irritate an inflamed esophagus, andrelax the esophageal sphincter. I can't find this list anywhere and can only remember a few general things on it. Does anyone know where I can find a list like this?


----------



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

I just found the list, it's actually divided into 5 categories. More basic than I remembered, but here it is in case it might be helpful to anyone:*To increase stength in esophageal sphincter:*USElow fat, high protein foods, low fat carbohydratesAVOIDfatty and fried foods, chocolate, coffee, alcohol, peppermint/spearmint, tobacco*To diminish acid in the stomach:*AVOIDcoffee, tobacco and caffeine*To diminish irritation in the esophagus:*AVOIDcitrus and fruit juices, coffee (both regular and decaf), grapefruit, pineapple, tomato, soft drinks*To diminish pressure in the stomach:*USElightly fitting clothing and small meals at bedtimeAVOIDcarbonated beverages, large meals within two hours of bedtime, excess weight which will compress the stomach*To reduce regurgitation:*AVOIDreclining after eating, gum chewing and hard candy (which increase the air swallowing)USEblocks under head of bed or triangular cushion (wedge)


----------

